# soaking chickpeas and the sound they make



## laci (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,

When I'm soaking chickpeas overnight in cold water (covering them by 3-4 inches of water in a large stainless steel bowl), I notice popping sounds they make about 2-3 hours after I put them in the water. Seems like as they're absorbing the water, something happens to them. I've actually seen them move slightly as they emit this popping sound. 

Did anyone else notice something similar, or has some logical explanation for this???

Very puzzled,
laci


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

You might want to cut a raw one in two (watch the fingers) and see if it has a little air pocket in the center or if the consistency of the center is more porous.

I never have but my guess would be that it takes those few hours for the outside to soften enough for your beans to pass gas!

Boy, That's a first! 

BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Geez I swear I didn't plan this post to go that way...

April

(btw I'm serious about the air pocket)


----------

